# what is your nightmare menu?



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Just for laughs...I was thinking that if I were to put together the worst possible combinations of heartburn inducing foods, what would I eat? Here goes my nightmare menu:Sloppy Joes with a fried egg on top,iceberg lettuce and ranch dressing salad, thick cut french fries , a glass of Minute Maid orange juice, a Squirt soda, 6 pieces of Almond Roca candy and an argument with my husband....OK, what can you all come up with? LOL!


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

This is an actual menu that I had one night that induced my GERD so badly, I vomited for two hours.First--go on vacation to the beach with your friend who your really like, but her husband's a jerk.Eat bacon and cereal for breakfast, plus add in a really good homemade donut that they ONLY make at this special place at the beach.For lunch eat a ham sandwich with lots of mayo, a bowl of watermelon, and half a bag of chips.For dinner, go out and eat two deep fried crab cakes, potato salad, cole slaw, soda. Eat some of hubby's steamed clams and crab legs--add butter for dipping. Go back to the beach house, mix up a batch of margueritas. Have two. Two hours later get a sweet tooth and eat a bowl of Edy's Cherry Chocolate Chip Ice Cream. Forget to take Prilosec. Got to bed.Christine


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

LOL! Christine, the fried crab cake and margeritta combo is deadly for sure! We need a little barfy faced graemlin to stick on posts like this.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Starting the day with a coffee, double/double and a chocolate eclair. Then a nice greasy order of fish & chips, pop for lunch.Supper a tomatoey pasta with pop again and big piece of chocolate cake for dessert. God have mercy on my stomach!!!! I better raise the head of my bed by a foot.


----------



## Orchids (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi,Im new here! Here is my nightmare menu. A large bowl of hot sauce with greasy tortilla chips, a platter of cheese enchiladas with rice and beans that you spoon more hot sauce over,and a tall glass of orange juice to drink.







This concoction would send me to the ER for a GI ****tail.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Christine,just reading your post mad me gag. mayo and salty chips, then being out in the heat (Barf)I'm an 18 yr old guy and I am so messed up I can't keep down even half the quantity of food you ate that day.everything from apples to salad to mashed potatoes to WATER gives me reflux. argh


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

O.K. I think this would put me in the hospital for about a month...Breakfeast 2/3 cups of coffee to start, 2/3 donuts(jelly in the middle) fried eggs & several strips of bacon/sausage.Lunch: shot of either scotch or gin, steak sandwich very rare..large salad with blue cheese,dressing,order of french fries, and brocolli(raw)Dinner: start off with a couple beers, fried shrimp, mashed potatoes..with lots of brown gravy...and a bowl of clam chowder soup..topped with a hot fudge sundae..extra topping!!


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

David.......eeeewwww! LOL! That would hospitalize me too!


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

My worse would be:Breakfast - Fried bacon, sausauge, egg, beans, tomatoes, fried bread. Lunch - Pasta with a cream sauce and spices Like Carbonara and garlic bread. (OR) Baked Lasagne with cheese sauce and Chips with coldslaw. Dinner - Indian curry in cream with loads of spices, hot balti rice, glass of wine. For Dessert - Hot fudge cake loads of IcecreamTo me that day would be heaven but what agony afterwards ! !


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

After a breakfast of fried eggs, toast, bacon, sausage and orange juice, I would be on my way to the emergency room so I think they would have to choose my lunch and dinner...


----------

